# Spiders are bugs or animals?



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

I know bugs are insects and arachnids are arachnids so therefore animals but I would like to see what everyone else here think..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## user 666 (Mar 4, 2017)

ahem:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

user 666 said:


> ahem:


I was just thinking if spiders were bug why would people pay 300 dollars for one

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

what? i dont even understand the question here. 
it goes kingdom, phylum, subphylum, class, order, suborder, infraorder, family, subfamily, genus, species.


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> what? i dont even understand the question here.
> it goes kingdom, phylum, subphylum, class, order, suborder, infraorder, family, subfamily, genus, species.


Do you think they are animals? Majority of people think they are bugs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 4, 2017)

Anything classified in the Kingdom Animalia is an animal.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 4, 2017)

Well... even so... Bugs (insects) are also animals.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Anything classified in the Kingdom Animalia is an animal.


But ant is in insect class and spiders are in arachnid class therefore they are animals like dogs are right? Their class isnt insect as bugs are insect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> Well... even so... Bugs (insects) are also animals.


So you are saying tarantula is bug?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

it is a very commonly know and accepted fact that tarantulas are arachnids. not an sort of insect. we're a little more enlightened to theraphosidae taxonomy than most people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> So you are saying tarantula is bug?


YOU said most people see them as bugs.  I merely pointed out that even if that were true - which it isn't - they would still be animals.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> But ant is in insect class and spiders are in arachnid class therefore they are animals like dogs are right? Their class isnt insect as bugs are insect


http://ashclassification.weebly.com/uploads/4/8/2/6/48264381/1902477_orig.jpeg


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> YOU said most people see them as bugs.  I merely pointed out that even if that were true - which it isn't - they would still be animals.


What I mean is what would you consider spiders? Bugs or animal? Bugs are in insect class and arachnids arent so does it not make them bug/insect although insects are considered animal too?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 4, 2017)

The scientific use of the word animal or the kingdom Animalia includes everything that is multicellular, consumes something other than sunlight for energy & processes it in its Innards, moves under its own power & a number of other characteristics.

The common use of the word animal is generally reserved for the phyllum Chordata while Arthropoda are merely bugs. We have a sympathy for creatures that look/work like us, I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> The scientific use of the word animal or the kingdom Animalia includes everything that is multicellular, consumes something other than sunlight for energy & processes it in its Innards, moves under its own power & a number of other characteristics.
> 
> The common use of the word animal is generally reserved for the phyllum Chordata while Arthropoda are merely bugs. We have a sympathy for creatures that look/work like us, I think.


So you say arachnids fall under bug category right?hmmm


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm DONE.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> I'm DONE.


We are still talking...we are making it clear here if spider is bug or animal...why you mad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 4, 2017)

The image I linked explains it. Take a look.


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The image I linked explains it. Take a look.


I did but it doesn't make it clear if it's animal or bug/insect...at least I didn't understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clive 82 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I did but it doesn't make it clear if it's animal or bug/insect...at least I didn't understand


Is it really all that important?


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Bugs are in insect class and arachnids


no they are not. an arachnid has 8 legs, no wings, and usually eat only other insects.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> Is it really all that important?


Yes it is


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> eat only other insects.


Is that mean they are insect as well?


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Yes it is


well, your questions been answered like 5 times over now. spiders are arachnids, bugs are insects.
im really starting to think youre just a troll.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## clive 82 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Yes it is


"Bug" is a slang term for an insect. Insects are animals. Spiders are arachnids which are also animals. So in answer to your question, yes spiders are animals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Is that mean they are insect as well?


NO

This is a very, very straightforward question and you are over-complicating it.

All insects are animals.  All "bugs" are animals.  All arachnids are animals.  All tarantulas are animals.  All dogs are animals.  All cats are animals.  All humans are animals.  All fish are animals.  All ladybugs are animals.  All birds are animals.  All of these are in the kingdom _Animalia_, and thus are ALL ANIMALS.


And to clear it up further, both insects and arachnids are in the phylum _Arthropoda_, making them all arthropods.  However, arachnids and insects split off into different subphylums, insects in _Hexapoda_ and arachnids in _Chelicerata_.  It should be noted that not all species in _Hexapoda_ are insects and not all species in _Chelicerata_ are arachnids.






All of this can be _*easily*_ found using Google.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> So you say arachnids fall under bug category right?hmmm


If we define bug as Insect then the answer is no.

Animalia-->arthopoda-->chelicerata-->arachnida
Animalia-->arthopoda-->hexapoda-->insecta

You have replied quickly enough that I am relatively certain you did not read any of the Wikipedia articles I linked, which you should do now, as well as this one: Taxonomy.


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> well, your questions been answered like 5 times over now. spiders are arachnids, bugs are insects.
> im really starting to think youre just a troll.


Alot of people "think" they are bugs so I want clarification that's all...


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> You have replied quickly enough that I am relatively certain you did not read any of the Wikipedia articles I linked


I'm able to read very fast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I'm able to read very fast


Then clearly comprehension is the problem here. You've been provided with all the resources to come to an educated conclusion on this matter.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 4, 2017)

I call them "pets".
 I feed, water, remove the trash/old clothes, poo and provide each one a "home".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Alot of people "think" they are bugs so I want clarification that's all...


if you want to prove to some one that a spider is not a bug. tell them to google it, or send them a link. no need ti even make a thread on this.


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> Then clearly comprehension is the problem here. You've been provided with all the resources to come to an educated conclusion on this matter.


I guess...some will think spider is bug and some will think it's animal...everyone believe different thing just like 2 religions

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 4, 2017)

Answer me these questions three...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I guess...some will think spider is bug and some will think it's animal...everyone believe different thing just like 2 religions


ive yet to meet some one who refuses to believe a spider is a arachnid after googling it.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 4, 2017)

They aren't 'bugs' nor 'animals' nor 'pets': they are Pestiferous Pest u_u

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I was just thinking if spiders were bug why would people pay 300 dollars for one


10 e Lode


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I guess...some will think spider is bug and some will think it's animal...everyone believe different thing just like 2 religions

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah well I shouldn't bring this more far as I see it started to irritate everyone already...

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## EulersK (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow, this was quite the read 

Guys, this is clearly a troll. Quit feeding him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> What I mean is what would you consider spiders? Bugs or animal? Bugs are in insect class and arachnids arent so does it not make them bug/insect although insects are considered animal too?


Bugs are animals, too!!!

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 4, 2017)

@EulersK 
Yeah. I get it, now.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 4, 2017)

I can't believe this went 3 pages and 42 posts prior to mine. Also, I'm pretty sure he is just trolling.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## darkness975 (Mar 4, 2017)

Rob1985 said:


> I can't believe this went 3 pages and 42 posts prior to mine.


Hence why I did not post anything in it hoping it would disappear but at this point it is a lost cause. 

If the original poster is even still reading this, Tarantulas are animals.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Belegnole (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I know bugs are insects and arachnids are arachnids so therefore animals but I would like to see what everyone else here think..


Rofl...I get the question. It's a bug.....lol


I don't think we were talking about science here folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gomu Gomu no Mi (Mar 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> it is a very commonly know and accepted fact that tarantulas are arachnids. not an sort of insect. we're a little more enlightened to theraphosidae taxonomy than most people


^.^ agreed.


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 4, 2017)

Is a troll a bug or an animal

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gomu Gomu no Mi (Mar 4, 2017)

He gets it, he just does not want to or know how to accept a answer. I am even speaking with him on Facebook. This thread needs to end. Guy is not trolling just... different.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gomu Gomu no Mi (Mar 4, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Wow, this was quite the read
> 
> Guys, this is clearly a troll. Quit feeding him.


 yea I stop.


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 4, 2017)

You could just really mess with him ant tell him yeast is an animal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> I know bugs are insects and arachnids are arachnids so therefore animals but I would like to see what everyone else here think..


There's no thinking about it. It's scientific FACT they are animals. You should take a look at the major taxonomic kingdoms of all living organisms, there are only a few kingdoms.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Well...don't know how to say this but sorry for everyone that wasted time with this...let's move on because this topic going nowhere..in future I'll avoid posting something like this and we shouldn't get bad with eachother over something little like this. We both share the same interest that's why we are in this site. I apologize if I came off too hard to any of you, take care!

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Gomu Gomu no Mi (Mar 4, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> Well...don't know how to say this but sorry for everyone that wasted time with this...let's move on because this topic going nowhere..in future I'll avoid posting something like this and we shouldn't get bad with eachother over something little like this. We both share the same interest that's why we are in this site. I apologize if I came off too hard to any of you, take care!
> 
> Best Regards


Your question was answered. You just did not understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 4, 2017)

Gomu Gomu no Mi said:


> Your question was answered. You just did not understand.


Mhm..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

